# job shots



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

heres a phoenix solar water heater install with taco x block and staple up in floor radiant.. glycol system 4x8 heliodyne collector up top...









bath remodel with partial stack replacement in lightwell








Chinese cast iron :whistling2:








more chinese star iron oh lord i have sinned









Hansgrohe Thermobalance 










closet rough (i was a lil stoned for this pic sorry guys..)


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

That water heater will be fun to replace when the time come around. So how many years do you give that heater before replacement?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

True workmanship right there folks. I didn't see anything that took 10 minutes to throw up and Habib couldn't figure that work out. 


*Salute to the great talent you got there; we are a dying breed.*​


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> That water heater will be fun to replace when the time come around. So how many years do you give that heater before replacement?


stainless steel!! a lifetime... but it can be removed there is all the necessary unions and i have mission bands on the high effiecient vents


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Just one 4'x8'????? That seems way undersized for DHW and radiant...........


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Plumbworker said:


> stainless steel!! a lifetime


Nice job looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I guess it's a REALLY expensive gas system witha tiny bit of solar assist :laughing:

Is that the $13,000 heater you were talking about in chat??


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Hmmmmmm.......Is that closed cell polyethylene pipe insulation I see? Not good.......


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Your copper work looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Protech said:


> Just one 4'x8'????? That seems way undersized for DHW and radiant...........


huh just domestic!! that tank has a stainless combustion chamber for heating to the radiant x block


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> That water heater will be fun to replace when the time come around. So how many years do you give that heater before replacement?


Take a look see at this link...:thumbup:
http://www.htproducts.com/phoenixsolar.html


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Protech said:


> Hmmmmmm.......Is that closed cell polyethylene pipe insulation I see? Not good.......


umm its elsomeric armorflex on the glycol piping!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Good good. It looked like poly. It gets a clean bill of health then :thumbsup: 



Plumbworker said:


> umm its elsomeric armorflex on the glycol piping!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

What is this all about. I see a blue blob of something happing there, what is that?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

So the heater is only for domestic then?? It looks like a dual purpose setup. Even 1 4'x8' is just barley enough for 2 peoples DHW needs. Add the radiant and that burner is going to be running all the time.



Plumbworker said:


> huh just domestic!! that tank has a stainless combustion chamber for heating to the radiant x block


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Boiler drain



Ron The Plumber said:


> What is this all about. I see a blue blob of something happing there, what is that?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I know that, I mean the connection looks odd.

It looks like two F/Adpt with a nipple between and tons of pipe dope on it.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> What is this all about. I see a blue blob of something happing there, what is that?


:laughing: wow ron digging deep... thats some funky temped up hose bib to prime the roof drain.. female bib with a shoulder nipple to the copper mip that blue is my pipe compund blue magic witlam stuff..


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Sorry just was asking so it was only temp I take it.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Protech said:


> Good good. It looked like poly. It gets a clean bill of health then :thumbsup:


 thats the radiant your looking at then


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Sorry just was asking so it was only temp I take it.


 umm yeah:yes: good eye though


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Protech said:


> So the heater is only for domestic then?? It looks like a dual purpose setup. Even 1 4'x8' is just barley enough for 2 peoples DHW needs. Add the radiant and that burner is going to be running all the time.


this job is way over done.. the customer wants all this fancy shoit i put it in this is a one bath house:laughing: with a small in floor setup and solar setup on a cadillac tank peep the link red posted... i explained all of this to her she still wants a ht phoenix lol okay fine yeah my price 8,000 just the tank lol


----------

